# Williamsburg: See, Do, Watch, Eat...



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so there doesn't look like theres been a thread about what peoples favorite things to do, see, eat in williamsburg for awhile....and i'm going to be there from April 17-22nd in Governers Green...

So i figured i'd start one going again...

Soo...What are you favorite things to do while staying in Williamsburg?  Where are great places to eat? Any secret spots off the beaten path, you'd love to your TUG family about?


----------



## Ricci (Mar 25, 2011)

The Sunday brunch at Opus 9 Steakhouse is exceptional.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 26, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok so there doesn't look like theres been a thread about what peoples favorite things to do, see, eat in williamsburg for awhile....and i'm going to be there from April 17-22nd in Governers Green...
> 
> So i figured i'd start one going again...
> 
> Soo...What are you favorite things to do while staying in Williamsburg?  Where are great places to eat? Any secret spots off the beaten path, you'd love to your TUG family about?



Favorite restaurant off the beaten path - The Backfin, on Strawberry Plains Road.  Not fancy, seafood is it's specialty.  Lots of William & Mary folks work there, and go there.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 26, 2011)

My two fav restaurants in Williamsburg were:

http://www.oldchickahominy.com/

http://www.pierces.com/


Have fun!
ilene


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 26, 2011)

HuskyJim said:


> Favorite restaurant off the beaten path - The Backfin, on Strawberry Plains Road.  Not fancy, seafood is it's specialty.  Lots of William & Mary folks work there, and go there.



We found the Backfin last summer after learning Shackleford's had closed.  It was a pleasant surprise, and very good!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 27, 2011)

*Favorite Things to Do*

I really enjoy the evening programming offered in CW.  Cry Witch is something we always attend when in town.  Others include the Lanthorn Tour (of several skilled trades of the 18th century), Capitol Concert, Pirates Amongst Us and Revolutionary Points of View are all very good.


----------



## northovr (Mar 27, 2011)

Sals by Victors is good next to westgate.
Second Street has a great hamburger the Chouhound


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 for Pierce's. 'Course I will go out of my way to score anybody's BBQ. Theirs is one of those 'saucy' ones, so if you are expecting dry rubbed ribs you might be disappointed. The air out there is outstanding though. They have been smoking daily out back and the neighborhood is permeated with hickory smoke!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 27, 2011)

Any good sushi places or Fish Stores in Williamsburg?  The people i'm traveling with are asking


----------



## shagnut (Mar 27, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> +1 for Pierce's. 'Course I will go out of my way to score anybody's BBQ. Theirs is one of those 'saucy' ones, so if you are expecting dry rubbed ribs you might be disappointed. The air out there is outstanding though. They have been smoking daily out back and the neighborhood is permeated with hickory smoke!
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim, if you like BBQ you need to come on down and get some Lexington style BBQ. I didn't like Pierce's but Kelli did.


----------



## neatnik (Mar 28, 2011)

*new in Williamsburg*

We were there in Oct. and enjoyed the brand new Trader Joes especially two buck chuck and Blue Fin Pinot Noir (3.99)


----------



## jaym (Mar 28, 2011)

During our last trip to MMC last Spring, we checked out part of the Virginia Capital Trail, (paved) Greensprings section. see website below.
If you enjoy peaceful nature walks, away from most traffic, you may wish to check it out this recreational area. 
We hope to rent bikes somewhere next time so we can cover more of it. 

Also, you may enjoy the Jamestown Settlement, Historic Jamestown, and Yorktown Victory Center exhibit.

Many great places to eat....Opus 9 for a great steak dinner and a fine dining experience in New Town area. Also, casual and good Giuseppes’s Italian Café, Carrot Tree Kitchen (Jamestown) and many more. In Toano, there's Hog Wild Smokehouse and Dudley's Farmhouse Grill.
Enjoy your trip.

http://www.virginiacapitaltrail.org/trailfaq.aspx


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2011)

northovr said:


> Sals by Victors is good next to westgate.
> Second Street has a great hamburger the Chouhound



Second both!  Sal's seems like a typical, shopping plaza based run of the mill restaurant to see it but the food is a cut above average for sure. A pleasant surprise. They have been there for years & that alone speaks of quality.   

And Second Street is one of our must do's once or twice per visit. It's that good.  Both are great, reasonably priced places for a good meal or two.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 28, 2011)

Berrett's has good seafood. I like the Backfin too, but a lot is fried.

Blue Talon Bistro is good if you like real/rich bistro food.

Paul's Deli has real good subs.  The Cheese Shop has great sandwiches.  Get the house dressing, and extra house on the side for dipping.

The Five Forks Cafe is really, really good and a local place.


----------



## sammy (Apr 1, 2011)

Blue Talon has scrumptious chocolate mousse.

For excellent sushi: Soya in Five Forks shopping center on John Tyler Highway.  

The best Chinese in the area (which is loaded with awful chinese) is the tiny Chinese take out place across from Soya and McDonalds in the Five Forks area.  I don't recall the name.  

The Cheese Shop in the CW shopping area called Merchant Square has outstanding sandwiches and a nice outdoor seating area.


----------



## gottspd (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has suggested Food for Thought!  It's a must for us whenever we go to Williamsburg!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 9, 2011)

gottspd said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested Food for Thought!  It's a must for us whenever we go to Williamsburg!



We have dined there before, and found it to be "good" . . . but not the best or "must do" when we're in Wmsburg.

Sorta like Capt. George's Seafood Buffet . . . good but not for every trip to town.

p.s.  Our favorite "must do" places have both recently closed (within the past year):  Shacklefords II and Cities Grille.  <<sigh>>


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 14, 2011)

Checking into Governors Green in 3 days...Any last minute suggestions?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 14, 2011)

Enjoy the indoor pool. There is also a pool table. They have nice activities - like Ghost Story telling. Movies are free and include popcorn.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 15, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Enjoy the indoor pool. There is also a pool table. They have nice activities - like Ghost Story telling. Movies are free and include popcorn.



I was hoping for good enough weather to enjoy the outdoor pool, but either way we're planning on enjoying one or the other..they both look nice

I got a list of on-site activities
https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/Governors_Green_AG.pdf

I'm not sure how much we'll be able to do...but it a long drive from Long Island to Williamsburg so when we arrive on Sunday...i'm hoping to do something low key for a couple of hours to readjust...thinking kid's Bingo with my 5yr old 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## HuskyJim (Apr 17, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Any other suggestions?



Another one that is out of the way, but an excellent meal is the Mill Creek Inn, at the Colonial Golf Course, Lanexa.  

And if you are familiar with Restaurant.Com, there are discounts available for Mill Creek.

http://www.golfcolonial.com/millcreekinn.php


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 27, 2011)

On my way back down to Williamsburg for the July 4th week...

Bumping this thread to see if there are any new Recommendations...

I'm planning on checking out Capt. George's Seafood Buffet, Colonial Pancake house and (i think) Pierces and we always end up at Golden Corral(Though i'm not really a fan) but We did enjoyed the Cheese Shop last time...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bumping to top...Im going 3/30-4/6 would love some other suggestions especially things kids from 4-14 would enjoy.  Also, planning to go to Captain Georges...Did you enjoy it?


----------



## momeason (Mar 22, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Jim, if you like BBQ you need to come on down and get some Lexington style BBQ. I didn't like Pierce's but Kelli did.



Eastern NC barbeque is the ONLY pork barbeque worth eating. Those other barbeque sauces are just for baby backs!


----------



## chapjim (Mar 22, 2012)

We go to Wmsburg fairly often for long weekends.  Seems we usually go to Rocco's Smokehouse (we've known Rocco for a while), Peking (in the K-Mart shopping center at the south end of Mooretown Road), and La Tolteca.

I can't say they are the best of their kind.  It's just what we do.

Second Street is very good.  Haven't been to Captain George's in three or four years.  It's good but I try to stay away from all-you-can-eat places because I eat all I can eat.

Shackleford's was a favorite until they closed.  US 60, the main drag west of town, has most every chain restaurant in existence, plus quite a few local places.  You won't go hungry.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes!  Rocco's is great!


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Mar 23, 2012)

Over the years we have celebrated a number of anniversaries in Williamsburg, and our favorite "special" dinners out have been at Le Yaca.  It is perhaps one of the most authentic French restaurants to be found anywhere in the U.S.

Truly a special place; the meals there have been exquisite.

Although not required, you are not be out of place in a jacket and tie, and its patrons are locals - generally not many travelers.  It is not cheap, and it is not a place for kids.

It is located in a small out-of-the-way plaza near Busch Gardens...

http://leyacawilliamsburg.com/about.html


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 24, 2012)

I second Le Yaca.  Very good, and it has been there for almost 30 years. 

Second Street was redone a couple years ago and is terrific.  It isn't near anything you would ever care about on route 143, but pretty close to Colonial Williamsburg.

You may want to look at reviews of the Cove Tavern.  I haven't been there, but my mother and sister have and they said it was good.  It's in the old Backfin location.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 24, 2012)

HuskyJim said:


> Favorite restaurant off the beaten path - The Backfin, on Strawberry Plains Road.  Not fancy, seafood is it's specialty.  Lots of William & Mary folks work there, and go there.



WHOOPS - I now realize that this is an old thread and that I already posted _*last year*_ about Backfin.

Just the same, it was very good!


----------



## mrrick (Mar 24, 2012)

After we discovered Maurizios during one of our annual trips to Williamsburg, we haven't missed it once.
http://mauriziositalianrestaurant.com/


----------



## jme (Mar 24, 2012)

*2 great half-day trips*

Make two separate GREAT half-day trips to see: two plantations and Monticello

(1) a couple of wonderful James River Plantations, *Shirley Plantation* and *Berkeley Plantation*. Both are fantastic and significant historic properties.

Shirley: http://www.shirleyplantation.com/
Berkeley: http://www.berkeleyplantation.com/

NOTE:  and afterward, enjoy lunch on the way back at *Charles City Tavern*, about midway back along historic Route 5. Housed in a circa 1889 farmhouse------food is fantastic. A great day indeed!  

Front view & homepage: http://www.charlescitytavern.com/index.php
Inside view: http://www.charlescitytavern.com/About-Us.php
Lunch menu: http://www.charlescitytavern.com/Lunch-Menu.php

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Charl...l+Highway,+Charles+City,+VA&radius=15000&z=12

(2) second half-day trip to Charlottesville to see *Monticello, home of Thomas Jefferson*. It's a two-hour drive from Williamsburg, but it's a pretty drive, seems much shorter, and definitely worth it. In fact, it WILL be the highlight of your whole trip to Virginia. 

http://www.monticello.org/site/house-and-gardens


----------



## Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Groupon (Hampton Roads) has a Williamsburg ghost tour on sale for one more day. $16 fopr 2 people or $30 for 4 people.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 25, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok so there doesn't look like theres been a thread about what peoples favorite things to do, see, eat in williamsburg for awhile....and i'm going to be there from April 17-22nd in Governers Green...
> 
> So i figured i'd start one going again...
> 
> Soo...What are you favorite things to do while staying in Williamsburg?  Where are great places to eat? Any secret spots off the beaten path, you'd love to your TUG family about?



The evening ghost tour is fun. There is also an old tavern there - I forget the name of it- great for lunch. Busch Gardens and Jamestown are a must. We also drove down to Virginia Beach when we were there years ago (in April).


----------



## tonyg (Mar 26, 2012)

chapjim said:


> We go to Wmsburg fairly often for long weekends.  Seems we usually go to Rocco's Smokehouse (we've known Rocco for a while), Peking (in the K-Mart shopping center at the south end of Mooretown Road), and La Tolteca.
> 
> I can't say they are the best of their kind.  It's just what we do....



I agree with all but Rocco's Smokehouse---but I'll have to try it next trip down.
No one mentioned Golden Corral---great if you like buffets. Also the restaurants in Colonial Williamsburg are quite good.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going back to Williamsburg on the 26th of this month...Thought i'd bump this thread and see if there is anything new of interest!




chapjim said:


> Haven't been to Captain George's in three or four years.  It's good but I try to stay away from all-you-can-eat places because I eat all I can eat..



Ha! This is exactly why i aim for all-you-can-eat places...I always get my moneys worth...I'm definately going to Capt Georges this time...My 6yr old just realized she Loves crab legs, baked claims and fried clams....I can finally enjoy seafood with her!


----------

